# LIVE Disneyland Webcam



## Hojoanaheim

http://www.hojoanaheim.com/take-a-tour/webcam

Here's something to hold you over till your next visit to Disneyland!

This is a LIVE rotating video feed of Disneyland® Park and Disney’s California Adventure® Park! Hi-lites include views of:

Matterhorn Mountain/Bobsleds
Space Mountain
California Screamin’
Mickey’s Fun Wheel
Disneyland® Park fireworks show
World of Color show

For fullscreen viewing right-click on the video and select _Toggle Fullscreen_.


----------



## blackjackdelta

I view the cam every opportunity I can.

Jack


----------



## jenpace

LOVE that webcam!  I have it bookmarked on my iPhone so the kids and I can get a wistful DL fix anytime...


----------



## rosiep

Thank you!!! Can't wait for my DL visit and Hojo stay in May!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Awesome......love watching your webcam!!!!


----------



## Bungle

Ohhhhhhhhhhhh I so can't wait to be there soon.  

We're staying at hojo too.  Hopefully it will warm up before we go, the kids are dying to play in the water area there.


----------



## deesquared

Thanks for posting this!  So fun.


----------



## Disney Cat

*SIGH*  Love it.  I can always log in and see my 'happy place.' 

BTW,  I just bought tickets to the Red Carpet  Premiere of "Pirates of the Caribbean 4 On Stranger Tide" to be held at Disneyland on May 7th.  I am so excited!  I attended the first three Red Carpet Premieres and this will make my fourth.  A perfect score!


----------



## momrek06

LOVE IT!!! And I will be there THIS weekend staying right at HoJo's!!!!


----------



## PrincessSitka

I love it.


----------



## ishbit92

I love seeing the doors open when you see the people on Tower of Terror--I can almost hear the screams


----------



## Soaptopia

Amazing!! This makes me one very happy girl.


----------



## Kittyskyfish

Love it!!  Just saw a car do the loop on Californina Screamin'!    Thank you so much for providing this cam link!


----------



## jennbunn

Love it : )  Can't wait till our disneyland adventure next summer!!!


----------



## danabalana

Love it so much !!! Thanks 

I'm leaving it up full screen. Now I need to get some good Dismusic goin'


----------



## SKWDW

Love the cam, thanks HoJo!


----------



## mrsbann

Love this, thank you for posting it.


----------



## GeminiAngel

Great!!! Thanks for posting


----------



## mchristianson

Love it!! Thank you.


----------



## Pinkstarblm

This has seriously made my life! THANKS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Majesty1919

I am having trouble getting it to load. It simply shows a black box. I am using an Imac. Please advise.

Renee


----------



## Hojoanaheim

Majesty1919 said:


> I am having trouble getting it to load. It simply shows a black box. I am using an Imac. Please advise.
> 
> Renee



Try reinstalling Adobe Flash.  That should do it.


----------



## Kristina

This is one of those times I find myself looking for the like button !


----------



## geekypeach

After checking the Mattercam periodically for over 2 YEARS, this is my first view. It is breathtaking!


----------



## jennbunn

I love checking the webcam for the views. can't wait for our trip nexst year to the land!!!!!!


----------



## marcemc

Thanks for the post, I had no idea!

I just watched it with my boys , less than one month to go!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PrincessSitka

In one of the picture it scans, it looks as if they are building.  What are they building.?


----------



## AMouse&ADream

PrincessSitka said:


> In one of the picture it scans, it looks as if they are building.  What are they building.?



There's a lot of construction going on at the moment, especially at DCA.  The entire entrance is being revamped, a theater is being built across from the entrance, and they're building Cars Land.  In DL, the Emporium is going through some exterior remodeling.


----------



## PrincessSitka

Thank you for your response.


----------



## GRANDMAHORSIE

I am loving the ability to check this web cam .....thank you J=hojo's    In the five weeks since our visit the changes in the construction has been fun to watch,  I also got to "watch" WoC one night.and plan on catching the firewoorks some night soon,  it takes me right back "home"


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

I am sooo lame, I never realized that the Golden Gate was the monorail track   until I watched this and saw the monorail pass through!  Also, can anyone tell me if the large rock type structures are where Cars Land will be?


----------



## tinkerbell88865

Until my next Disney fix. Thank you.


----------



## Ken2Blitzkrieg

loved viewing this now counting the days hours minutes til oct 3rd


----------



## Rynosaur

i thought i was excited, then i found this. july 23rd cannot come soon enough


----------



## BEES guy

Can't wait for this


----------



## TheAC29

This is pure genius, now I can check the LIVE webcam everyday to see the construction of Cars Land in Disney's California Adventure. Thanks for showing it.


----------



## MxFarmgirl

Love this!
It's nice to be able to see the place that always makes me smile!
Thanks for posting.


----------



## penguinmickdis1

I wish they had one for Disney World


----------



## eastcarolinafan

danabalana said:


> Love it so much !!! Thanks
> 
> I'm leaving it up full screen. Now I need to get some good Dismusic goin'


 
Good morning from Maryland!

I stopped by just to check out the DL boards and got a view of your Matterhorn Cam. All I can say is I AM SO JEALOUS! DW has nothing like that that I can find. I have never been to DL, but it looks sooooo fun and your enthusiasm is contagious. I know it MUST be just a wonderful park.

And danabalana, I just wanted to pass on this link to you. I am sure you have it bookmarked already, but just in case you missed this site I wanted to post it for you.

http://www.d-cot.com/jukebox

Sign in, go to Jukebox and you can listen to your heart's content. All the Dis music you can stand.

I hope to one day make it to DL and check out DW's sister park. I just know the magic at "The Original" is even greater than at Disney World -- and that is saying something.

Hope ya'll have a great day today, and a Great Big Beautiful Tomorrow.


----------



## pixiemomof3

Very cool cam!


----------



## kayleigh83

Watching the fireworks right now! Whoohoo!!


----------



## karlwebee

Years ago Disneyland had a live cam looking down Main Street from the train station......I have been hoping they would revive it.

Thank you for providing us with this...I LOVE IT.


----------



## CLIFFLIX

Great idea!


----------



## cutewestie

Love the idea! Plus I got to watch World of Color last night


----------



## gundo870

Great cam. I just can't seem to turn it off while I am on a computer.

Checking in the GC tomorrow for a few day getaway!! I can't wait.


----------



## DryCreek

It won't load on my Android. tablet.  I don't suppose there's an app for that?


----------



## RareHeartMom

This is awesome!  Can't wait.  We are going for our annual family Halloween trip!  We always have a blast, except my husband somes get grouchy when it comes to overcrowded areas.  This should tide me over until we can go!


----------



## jory29

DryCreek said:


> It won't load on my Android. tablet.  I don't suppose there's an app for that?



I used to be able to view it in skyfire but not anymore. Yikes, what are we to do now?? Steal our spouse's itouch devices? I know we can view it on the itouch!! Argh! Please keep us updated if you find a way to view when using an Android, thanks, and I'll do the same!


----------



## jory29

Hojoanaheim said:


> Have you tried through our hojoanaheim.com page?  You could also try through the Mousewait App for which we are now an official sponsor.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> Jonathan



Thanks, Jonathan, I can now confirm that when using skyfire browser, it works!
*For those with droid phone:*
Go to this website using skyfire: 
www.hojoanaheim.com/take-a-tour/webcam 
Press the 'video' icon on lower left hand side of the skyfire screen when the page is loading, and the video is then analyzed. A new window will open up, showing a full screen size of Hojo's Mattercam with exceptional clarity.

I didn't find a link for Hojo's Mattercam through Mousewait app., has anyone found it? Thanks! I know youtube videos won't load for me on Mousewait, so not sure the Mattercam would either, but worth a shot to try, if we can find the right link through Mousewait app.


----------



## DryCreek

jory29 said:


> Thanks, Jonathan, I can now confirm that when using skyfire browser, it works!
> *For those with droid phone:*
> Go to this website using skyfire:
> www.hojoanaheim.com/take-a-tour/webcam
> Press the 'video' icon on lower left hand side of the skyfire screen when the page is loading, and the video is then analyzed. A new window will open up, showing a full screen size of Hojo's Mattercam with exceptional clarity.
> 
> I didn't find a link for Hojo's Mattercam through Mousewait app., has anyone found it? Thanks! I know youtube videos won't load for me on Mousewait, so not sure the Mattercam would either, but worth a shot to try, if we can find the right link through Mousewait app.



Hey, tried to PM you - but your mailbox is full.  So full that it won't let you get even one more teeny, tiny message!  So, here is the reply to your PM:



Thanks, I'll have to try that.  Where do you download Skyfire from, and is it a free app?  I am not a "Power Droid User" - I only bought the tablet because it was crazy cheap at the time ($87, no tax, no shipping - from Amazon) and I had an upcoming trip where I was dreading dragging along the laptop just to keep up with e-mail and to check in for our flights.


----------



## jory29

DryCreek said:


> Hey, tried to PM you - but your mailbox is full.  So full that it won't let you get even one more teeny, tiny message!  So, here is the reply to your PM:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I'll have to try that.  Where do you download Skyfire from, and is it a free app?  I am not a "Power Droid User" - I only bought the tablet because it was crazy cheap at the time ($87, no tax, no shipping - from Amazon) and I had an upcoming trip where I was dreading dragging along the laptop just to keep up with e-mail and to check in for our flights.



Sorry about that! I freed up some space again, but will just post here... yes, free app. you can easily download the skyfire web browser - at some point it mentions as a bonus they are giving you the video portion of the program for free, (usually around $3 or so I think) and that is what you need, but I am sure it will all still be free for you as well, I just downloaded the skyfire browser a couple of days ago. An android is an excellent phone for carrying around to the Disney parks - I also got mine for around $90. Make sure you do get the free Mousewait app if you don't have it, it is really good!


----------



## honey

LIKE IT VERY MUCH I  want to   have honeymoon  to DIS .


----------



## Todd Lee

This is nothing short of torture.


----------



## CountryCharmer

Very Cool!


----------



## kawaii055

I can't stop watching this on my iphone!


----------



## Madhatter7

DL should put in a webcam somewhere in the park, they would get so much attention, even if they charged for it, people would pay


----------



## hafa

This is cool.  How many cameras are there?


----------



## Madhatter7

the DL fireworks are at 8:40,so why dosent the camera change then?


----------



## cp11

Thanks for the web cam.  I check it daily, if not several times a day.  We leave in 12 days!


----------



## 2plus2equalsus

Thanks! Love the Christmas tree!


----------



## Gisele

*Nice view of the Matterhorn.  Gracias.....   *





*~~ I love you Phil, and you will forever be with me! ~~​*


----------



## Gisele

The camera does not appear to be rotating. Is it stuck? TIA




*~~ I love you Phil, and you will forever be with me! ~~​*


----------



## Madhatter7

camera not working


----------



## Gisele

Still not working... 




*~~ I love you Phil, and you will forever be with me! ~~




Strange days have found us
And through their strange hours we linger alone
Bodies confused
Memories misused
As we run from the day to a strange night of stone - The Doors​*


----------



## skiingfast

It has been set up to not rotate to get the fireworks constantly rather than switching away from that.  It will go back to rotating views after.

However tonight is a special night and I'm not talking about the fog, the show schedules.


----------



## Gisele

And you know this how?




*~~ I love you Phil, and you will forever be with me! ~~




Strange days have found us
And through their strange hours we linger alone
Bodies confused
Memories misused
As we run from the day to a strange night of stone - The Doors​*


----------



## Gisele

And.... I see no fireworks, only fog. I would imagine the former due to the latter. 




*~~ I love you Phil, and you will forever be with me! ~~




Strange days have found us
And through their strange hours we linger alone
Bodies confused
Memories misused
As we run from the day to a strange night of stone - The Doors​*


----------



## hojogm

Very foggy tonight!  Sorry gang.


----------



## jpark

ooh .. this makes me want to go back even more!


----------



## disneyloveNY

This is great!


----------



## Buckimion

Interesting shot of CS early this morning...


----------



## heaven2dc

Thank you so much for sharing!  This is fantastic - I applied for the College Program at Disneyland and have my interview Monday night and hope to be able to see this every day in person!!!

Do you know how I can add this to my desktop to view every day if I can't log into the Disboards?  thanks!


----------



## blackjackdelta

heaven2dc said:


> Thank you so much for sharing! This is fantastic - I applied for the College Program at Disneyland and have my interview Monday night and hope to be able to see this every day in person!!!
> 
> Do you know how I can add this to my desktop to view every day if I can't log into the Disboards? thanks!


 
My 18 yo DD just did the application, web and phone interview this last week and now she waits. She will be senior in college this spring and she is just pumped so now we wait to see if she gets selected..and then the fun begins.

Jack


----------



## crazzeddisneyfan

Thanks for the live feed!


----------



## Ware Bears

This is fantastic!  Getting me very excited for our first trip to Disneyland!!


----------



## HeyItsNickCA

This is awesome. Thanks!


----------



## mommamonster

This is wonderful, we just watched the Disneyland fireworks from 500+ miles away! Thanks Howard Johnson for the live feed!


----------



## AnnieDroid

This is awesome..thanks!
Unfortunately it appears to be dead over there right now because of the on and off rain. It hailed where I am when I was getting out of my car. Being pelted with hail is not fun


----------



## Buckimion

Just under an hour until the start of "One More Disney Day". View from the entry plazy shows it is packed.


----------



## HeyItsNickCA

Buckimion said:


> Just under an hour until the start of "One More Disney Day". View from the entry plazy shows it is packed.



Who would get up that early?! Ugh, I don't understand! Do any of them REALLY expect to stay up 24 STRAIGHT hours?


----------



## Agent555

So close I will get to see it with my own eyes in 6 days!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jennifer2983

This soooo cool love it! I can't wait to go again


----------



## runrussellrun

Very cool!


----------



## DisneyFairytale

OH MY GOODNESS IM GOING TO FAINT! GOD BLESS YOUR SOUL!! I would give you a hug if I could 

I'm located in Calgary Canada and have this bookmarked on every work computer, my iphone, my ipad, my laptop at home. You are AMAZING. THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Gisele

*I just attempted to view the web cam, and instead was met with a cannot find server message. For the love of Petey man....  *













*~~ I love you Phil and you will forever be with me! Forever my very best and most special friend! I love you to no end. ~~*​


----------



## Gisele

OK... I tried it again and this time it cooperated. Figures....  













*~~ I love you Phil and you will forever be with me! Forever my very best and most special friend! I love you to no end. ~~*​


----------



## Nobtis

Now this is cool!!  We did Disneyland for the 1st time last year in October and really loved it.  Some rides were better there, some were better or the same in Disney World.  What a great trip!


----------



## DisneyFairytale

It looks like the camera is stuck? is anyone else having difficulties?


----------



## DisneyFairytale

It works now! woot!


----------



## kayleigh83

So cool to be able to get a glimpse of World of Color all the way from Vancouver, BC! Making me even more excited for my trip in July (didn't think it was possible!!).


----------



## DisneyFairytale

So exciting eh. I have never logged into the cam outside of my day time ritual. Thats great! will have to see how much of it I can grab next time I'm home at night.


----------



## skiingfast

When the camera toggles over, does anyone think the waterfall in Cars Land is running?  I can't tell.


----------



## lpstorm316

webcam looks awesome, i can't wait till I'll be in california June 16-23 it will be my 2nd trip to california


----------



## DisneytheKid

Love it!


----------



## kayleigh83

Just happened to pop on just as the camera was focusing on the newly painted Matterhorn and _WOW!_ Totally took my breath away! Even on the kind of grainy picture quality of the webcam it looks just stunning! Now I'm _really_ excited to see it in real life this July!!


----------



## Buckimion

Arrr!


----------



## Chase8705

I would love to have a live web cam like this on my Disney site!


----------



## Tehls

41 more days....


----------



## MamaChelle

LOVE IT!!! first thing i look at when i open DIS boards! Thanks!


----------



## 303

I love the cam!


----------



## Dream.Finder

I am having issues viewing the camera feed in fullscreen. It used to expand when I right clicked and selected "toggle fullscreen", but now it doesn't do anything. Anyone know why this may be?


----------



## hojogm

Looks like the latest version of Adobe Flash 11.3 may break the fullscreen capability on the Mattercam. If you just gotta have the fullscreen option you can uninstall flash and install 11.2 from Adobe's site - http://​fpdownload.macromedia.com/​get/flashplayer/installers/​archive/​fp_11.2.202.235_archive.zip. Then just install the version for your computer. Worked for me!


----------



## onecutemouse

That is just awesome, hands down.


----------



## cornhead

This is really cool.  Thanks for the share.


----------



## Hunnypaw

cool beans


----------



## King Triton

This is so cool!!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## band8204

Anyone want to give me their thoughts on the quietest months to go? 
In their experience, when are the least amount of people in the park?


----------



## danabalana

Why can't I get the webcam to open on my iPad?  I just see a blank white screen where the live feed should be. So sad....I would love to see it.

Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## bethwc101

Will be visiting end of January. Hoping it will be this foggy then.


----------



## hallienicole

When work gets slow, I'll watch this to get my through the night!


----------



## darph nader

That crane looks so 'weird' sitting behind the Matterhorn.


----------



## ghtin

amazing  i love


----------



## Tom999




----------



## zendisney

Looking forward to our visit in August.


----------



## Cupcakesmmm

Love it!


----------



## anabella

Love webcams, anyone know if there is any at Tokyo Disneyland?
I follow Orlando, Paris and California at this website
http://www.orlando-webcams.com/


----------



## disney_leonard

This is great. Thanks!


----------



## DisneyFairytale

I have already said thank you, but I cant say thank you enough for having this live webcam on here. It makes me soooo happy to be able to see disneyland from way up in Canada. That page is bookmarked to come up as soon as my computer turns on THANK YOU


----------



## randychico

Ohh! I'm totally watching it at night to see some fireworks!


----------



## Gisele

Is anyone else not able to toggle fullscreen? Because I still cannot. TIA










*~~ ~ *


----------



## Disney19

Yay! Im going to Disneyland in October! This will definitely hold me off till then! Thanks! This is so awesome!


----------



## Disney19




----------



## momtothreeinfinity

m


----------



## ButterflyKisses77

Thanks so much - this is awesome!!


----------



## alizakelly

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## aliabi05

Love this webcam, Miss DL so much at times. Brings memories of visiting 2 years ago.


----------



## Dream.Finder

I nominate for more views! If that's even possible... haha...


----------



## saranynsandiego

this is awesome!


----------



## Dream.Finder

Oh! They added a "Wave Spot". Maybe I should stop there and wave one time on our way to the parks next week!!


----------



## darph nader

Where is the "Check In" spot exactly?
I can't quite seem to figure it out.


----------



## PADRESWS14

the x at bthe spot is gone.


----------



## vbmom40

The wave and check in spot are at the HoJo the entrance just before Harbor.  If you wait the frame before the wave spot and click pause just when it is changing you can see the area where it is at.


----------



## darph nader

Gonna stop and wave at the camera in Sept.


----------



## dlhm70

Always love to watch the Howard Johnson Disneyland web cam. Almost makes you feel like you are back again!


----------



## starshollowchic

How fun!  I forgot about this.


----------



## darph nader

Disney should make the 'guard' thingy look like an AT-ST.


----------



## TraderCharlie

This is such a great live feed to fuel the excitement fire! Thanks!!


----------



## gdiggity

This camera is awesome! What a great idea


----------



## darph nader

I miss foggy mornings in Cali.


----------



## ButterflyKisses77

Ive never been able to get it to go fullscreen - anyone else have this problem too???


----------



## ClosetDisneyJunkie

anyone else not seeing the webcam anymore?    I'm just getting a white box.  I thought it might be my home computer needing something to be updated, but the same thing is happening on my work computer too.

I miss you Disneyland!!!  

luckily i'll be there in just over a week.


----------



## dhorner233

I'm having the same problem. I went on there to get my Disneyland fix and all I got was a white box


----------



## ButterflyKisses77

Still not working....


----------



## darph nader

ClosetDisneyJunkie said:


> anyone else not seeing the webcam anymore?    I'm just getting a white box.  I thought it might be my home computer needing something to be updated, but the same thing is happening on my work computer too.
> 
> I miss you Disneyland!!!
> 
> luckily i'll be there in just over a week.



Thanks,,,,,,,I thought it was just me.


----------



## ClosetDisneyJunkie

if the webcam in this thread isn't working for you either, and if that makes you sad, you can go here instead:

http://www.hojoanaheim.com/take-a-tour/webcam


----------



## dhorner233

ClosetDisneyJunkie said:


> if the webcam in this thread isn't working for you either, and if that makes you sad, you can go here instead:
> 
> http://www.hojoanaheim.com/take-a-tour/webcam



Thanks! That will work!


----------



## Gisele

ClosetDisneyJunkie said:


> if the webcam in this thread isn't working for you either, and if that makes you sad, you can go here instead:
> 
> http://www.hojoanaheim.com/take-a-tour/webcam


 
Thank you for that.


----------



## Gisele

ClosetDisneyJunkie said:


> if the webcam in this thread isn't working for you either, and if that makes you sad, you can go here instead:
> 
> http://www.hojoanaheim.com/take-a-tour/webcam


 Ok... so there is an image. but...... it is not changing.


----------



## Gisele

ok....lol it moved.... ha...


----------



## Corpsebride

Awe! I can't seem to veiw it on my cellphone anymore. I have an Android. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Gisele

Corpsebride said:


> Awe! I can't seem to veiw it on my cellphone anymore. I have an Android. Anyone else have this problem?



I also have an android. And this link works fine for me, so far:

http://www.hojoanaheim.com/take-a-tour/webcam

This link had been previously posted by closetdisneyjunkie.


----------



## Corpsebride

Gisele said:


> I also have an android. And this link works fine for me, so far:
> 
> http://www.hojoanaheim.com/take-a-tour/webcam
> 
> This link had been previously posted by closetdisneyjunkie.



Ive tried the link several times in my regular browser, chrome browser , on WiFi and on Sprint network..... I see a brief moment of the webcam and then it goes black..... Darn !!!


----------



## Gisele

Corpsebride said:


> Ive tried the link several times in my regular browser, chrome browser , on WiFi and on Sprint network..... I see a brief moment of the webcam and then it goes black..... Darn !!!



Don't feel bad. Yesterday, it seemed to work fine. Just now, the site shows for a second or two, then poof! Rinse, repeat......lol   oh well dbl crappie.   

Maybe it is an iPhone conspiracy?


----------



## Gisele

Is this thing going to be fixed or what? tia


----------



## Gisele

Corpsebride said:


> Ive tried the link several times in my regular browser, chrome browser , on WiFi and on Sprint network..... I see a brief moment of the webcam and then it goes black..... Darn !!!



At this point, this is my conclusion. First there is a black box with a pointer/arrow in white, click on it (Of course) Then the box turns grey for a moment, on the bottom right hand corner is like an X, to expand the window. Do that and view the images in landscape mode. When I do that, I am able view the otherwise naughty mattercam, indefinitely.


----------



## dhorner233

I had to reload the page a couple of times before it started.


----------



## Jee

It loads for me just fine but the cam seems to not be focusing properly at certain angles.


----------



## mrsmusic

Thanks for this! love it!


----------



## Amy Rabun

This is so cool! Thanks for posting it!


----------



## justgot2havefun

Loving this, Thanks so much!


----------



## Gisele

It isn't working at this time.


----------



## TeresaR

It's working for me.


----------



## Gisele

Nope. Still nada for me. It says error loading player. So whatever! Lol


----------



## Gisele

Still getting that same error message on my phone. Odd....never was a problem until recently.
Blah.....lol


----------



## Gisele

Link still not working. That's ok though, because it does on mice chit chat.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Gisele said:


> Link still not working. That's ok though, because it does on mice chit chat.



I just clicked on the link, and it works fine for me on these forums.


----------



## Gisele

Mary Jo said:


> [ATTACHhotels9websiteTTACH]
> 
> I just clicked on the link, and it works fine for me on these forums.



For some reason or reasons on my new Android, it doesn't work either. I thought it was just because my other phone was old.  It had worked fine until this past February.
I believe it has to do with the hotels website.


----------



## gary1955

just wondering if anyone has found a solution to the Android problem. 

I get "Error loading player: No playable source found"

I used to be able to see the feed by using Foxfire with Flash, but that hasn't worked for several weeks (months?)

I usually visit the site when on a desktop pc and only occasionally on my phone or tablet, both Android systems.


----------



## Gisele

gary1955 said:


> just wondering if anyone has found a solution to the Android problem.
> 
> I get "Error loading player: No playable source found"
> 
> I used to be able to see the feed by using Foxfire with Flash, but that hasn't worked for several weeks (months?)
> 
> I usually visit the site when on a desktop pc and only occasionally on my phone or tablet, both Android systems.




Exactly what happens to me too. Android also. The webcam shows on Mousewait. However, you won't get the fuller screen as you may with this site (Disboards) on your phone. Don't know how it may show on other devices.
Mousewait is an app.


----------



## gary1955

I may try loading the app.  I usually don't look at forums on my phone or tablet.  I find it easier with a keyboard and mouse.


----------



## seobaina

Just wondering - I know they've had some cameras up recently in the park itself for parades, etc but do they have a webcam in Disneyland. I know my friend waved at the one in WDW and told us when so we could see her. Is there an equivalent here? Thanks


----------



## gary1955

I see that the Mattercam is down for maintenance.

I hope they upgrade to a higher resolution camera and either clean or replace the housing so the image is better.

once it is back it is back I hope they add a slow pan at a medium zoom across the park properties.

until then, I will miss the daily view of Disneyland.

thank you Howard Johnson Anaheim!


----------



## GatorChris

gary1955 said:


> I see that the Mattercam is down for maintenance.
> 
> I hope they upgrade to a higher resolution camera and either clean or replace the housing so the image is better.
> 
> once it is back it is back I hope they add a slow pan at a medium zoom across the park properties.
> 
> until then, I will miss the daily view of Disneyland.
> 
> thank you Howard Johnson Anaheim!



Ditto! Hoping for some upgrades, but just hoping it's back soon. You don't know how much you miss it until it's gone. There used to be a live webcam of Epcot from the Swan and Dolphin. Miss it.


----------



## minniecarousel

Still not up? Is this the case for everyone? I am used to viewing on my I-pad with no problems. Hasn't been available for a week(?) or more.


----------



## Mr. Bastos

Not working for me in Chrome, Firefox, or IE.


----------



## gary1955

still down for repair.  they had hoped to have it done by early of the week of August 9th.  since it is now Friday morning they must have hit a snag.

to get a small glimpse of the resort and see what the weather is like you can check this construction camera for the new Courtyard.  click on the left view.

just the top of the Tower of Terror can be seen.

http://oxblue.com/open/rdolson/mcanaheim


----------



## gary1955

it's back online!


----------



## dhorner233

It is working again!!!  Here's the link for anyone who doesn't want to go back pages to search for it:

http://www.hojoanaheim.com/take-a-tour/webcam

Looks like a beautiful day in So Cal!


----------



## Gisele

dhorner233 said:


> It is working again!!!  Here's the link for anyone who doesn't want to go back pages to search for it:
> 
> http://www.hojoanaheim.com/take-a-tour/webcam
> 
> Looks like a beautiful day in So Cal!


Not for me still. Same error message.


----------



## BostonJP

Gisele said:


> Not for me still. Same error message.


It does seem to be working for me. Have you tried reloading the page? (Hold down the Ctrl button when you hit the reload button too, I have to do that every once in awhile to get certain content to refresh).


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Try Ctrl+F5 and see if that clears your cache so you can see it.


----------



## gary1955

Gisele said:


> Not for me still. Same error message.


what are you using?  some Android browsers can't handle Flash.  Android Internet does not work.  Firefox with Flash works.


----------



## Gisele

Honestly not sure what browser this is on my Android. Lol... 
I've tried different things, but still the same error message shows up. 
It's fine on my laptop.


----------



## gary1955

Gisele said:


> Honestly not sure what browser this is on my Android. Lol...
> I've tried different things, but still the same error message shows up.
> It's fine on my laptop.


go to the app store and look for Foxfire with Flash or Foxfire for Flash.  it usually works.


----------



## Gisele

For the past several days the cam hasnt been working at all. And this is the full website too. Apparently the web cam is not functional while hotel renovations are taking place. This is my understanding.


----------



## kapicka

I love the view of the castle. What a great urban forest they have planted in that park.


----------



## Gisele

I take it that it's working again? Lol


----------



## dhorner233

Yes, seems to be working for me!


----------



## Gisele

dhorner233 said:


> Yes, seems to be working for me!



On your phone? Still doesn't on mine. Blah...
It might still on MiceChat. Use to anyway. But there are so many visual distractions on that page. Blah ×2 lol


----------



## dhorner233

Oh, no, sorry. I'm watching it on my laptop. Not on my phone.


----------



## Gisele

dhorner233 said:


> Oh, no, sorry. I'm watching it on my laptop. Not on my phone.


Oh ok. Thank you.


----------



## Elias1901

I used to be able to view this feed on my on my TV via my PS3. Now it doesn't seem to be working anymore. :/


----------



## Hojoanaheim




----------



## Gisele

Elias1901 said:


> I used to be able to view this feed on my on my TV via my PS3. Now it doesn't seem to be working anymore. :/




Does it work now? I hope it does.


----------



## Elias1901

Gisele said:


> Does it work now? I hope it does.



Not sure! I haven't checked in a while... but I shall check on this soon!


----------



## PunkPrincess

Hojoanaheim said:


> http://www.hojoanaheim.com/take-a-tour/webcam
> 
> Here's something to hold you over till your next visit to Disneyland!
> 
> This is a LIVE rotating video feed of Disneyland® Park and Disney’s California Adventure® Park! Hi-lites include views of:
> 
> Matterhorn Mountain/Bobsleds
> Space Mountain
> California Screamin’
> Mickey’s Fun Wheel
> Disneyland® Park fireworks show
> World of Color show
> 
> For fullscreen viewing right-click on the video and select _Toggle Fullscreen_.



ooo they keep the lights on at night long after the park closes


----------



## gary1955

the Mattercam is on YouTube!


----------



## Hojoanaheim

Yes Mattercam is on YouTube now! We are so excited about this! And have a new high resolution camera! The views are super clear. Head on over and check it out!

Kriss


----------



## dhorner233

Hojoanaheim said:


> Yes Mattercam is on YouTube now! We are so excited about this! And have a new high resolution camera! The views are super clear. Head on over and check it out!
> 
> Kriss



There are lots of Youtube videos on the Matterhorn. Do you have a link to the one you are referring to?


----------



## gary1955

aw, it looks like the Youtube version is gone.  

I hope that it is just temporary while they work on the connection issue.

maybe if they reduce it to 720 instead of 1080 it will work.


----------



## gary1955

here is the new YouTube address

EDIT: see next post


----------



## Hojoanaheim

It's actually best click the link on the first page of this post or this link http://www.hojoanaheim.com/take-a-tour/webcam. The webcam is hosted though YouTube, so not sure is there is ONE direct link.

If you wanted to watch it on YouTube, when you click on the link above, on the viewing screen, there is a YouTube logo you can click on, this will connect you to YouTube (it's sometimes hidden behind the timer bar).

We are still working on getting our Mattercam to be one of the first options to click on when you search directly in YouTube.

Happy viewing!

HTH,
Kriss


----------



## sgc

Webcam is NOT Live.


----------



## blackjackdelta

sgc said:


> Webcam is NOT Live.



Posted about 1/2 hour ago, post not showing, rebooted, etc  Was about the view and Nov Dapper Days

Jack


----------



## kylie71

blackjackdelta said:


> Posted about 1/2 hour ago, post not showing, rebooted, etc  Was about the view and Nov Dapper Days
> 
> Jack


You should probably take it up with HOJO, they are in charge of the webcam.......  

--Lori


----------



## dan1964

No post about it having sound now?  It's great to hear the train and Mark Twain in the distance.


----------



## modelar7

is this webcam still active?


----------



## gary1955

anyone else find that the weather block in the lower right corner intrudes into your Disney view?

I don't have it on as much as I used to.  it used to be a window to Disneyland.  the weather block just seems to shout tv or computer screen.


----------

